# *** Enhanced 3.0 Audi A4 A6 Service Position Front Bumper Removal Instructions ***



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

Blauparts is proud to be a VwVortex advertiser.


*Blauparts is proud to announce that we've enhanced and updated our 3.0 liter timing belt kit instructions!*
Numerous pages of step-by-step 3.0 liter Audi A4 A6 timing belt instructions, _now including complete service position and front bumper removal details!_
Compare these features and you'll find we have the most comprehensive 3.0 liter Audi timing belt kit on the market:
Audi A4 Timing Belt Kit For 3.0 Liter V6 30 Valve Models
Audi A6 Timing Belt Kit For 3.0 Liter V6 30 Valve Models

REMEMBER, Blauparts also has 3.0 liter Audi A4 A6 timing tool rental kits!
*Blaufergnugen! Inc's Audi Parts Department*


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: *** Enhanced 3.0 Audi A4 A6 Service Position Front Bumper Removal Instructions *** (blauparts)*

bought one of those kits for the shop, very nice kit and complete and can be used for 2.8 and 1.8t t-belt jobs (minus cam lock bar)


----------

